# Car plowed to a group of cyclist early this morning.



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers to the six riders who were seriously hurt.


http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011...-plows-through-riding-group-near-culver-city/


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

My prayers are with those guys. Hope justice get's served.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*head bowed*

My prayers are with them. I hope forgiveness reigns and not anger.
KA


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Riding at 2am, then stopping to chat in the middle of the road....not too smart . Just takes the one drunk driver to....


Hopefully all recover well.

**


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This group was Midnight Ridazz and is a well organized group. They all ride with lights and are usually a pretty sane group of people. They were not in the middle of the road and many had dismounted their bikes when they were hit.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Many of us are not pleased with the way the police and the press have been handling this. Ted Rogers of LACBC has been doing a great job (as usual) following this on his Biking in LA blog. Read back through the last few posts. You can also follow Ted on Twitter, @bikinginla 

There's also an open letter to Culver City and Culver City PD at the LACBC website.

The latest word is that some of the victims are in worse condition than reported. Please keep them, and their families, in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

It is or should be a standing headline.

Nothing good happens at 2am anywhere.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

These are the same guys who give cycling a bad rap by riding their bicycles on the freeway. They are not known for their riding skills or for obeying the law. In fact, many motorists hate them. While I don't agree with their style and with riding at night, I do hope they recover. 

"Police said the cyclists were also partially to blame in the accident for partially blocking the road."_ CBS Los Angeles_


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hooben said:


> These are the same guys who give cycling a bad rap by riding their bicycles on the freeway. They are not known for their riding skills or for obeying the law. In fact, many motorists hate them. While I don't agree with their style and with riding at night, I do hope they recover.
> 
> "Police said the cyclists were also partially to blame in the accident for partially blocking the road."_ CBS Los Angeles_


Dude, it was 1AM and the girl admits to not paying attention. The entire group was stopped. Several of the cyclists had dismounted their bikes and were standing, read pedestrians when hit. Is there a particular reason you need to call in any past history of the riders here?

Prayers go out to the riders!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here's a reenactment of the driver's POV.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a shame some riders got hurt. The media and police bias against cyclists is being exposed - if a little of that bias is lost through all this it'll be something but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*status*

http://www.bikesidela.org/culver-ci...statuses-new-interviews-and-the-justice-ride/


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rward325 said:


> Dude, it was 1AM and the girl admits to not paying attention. The entire group was stopped. Several of the cyclists had dismounted their bikes and were standing, read pedestrians when hit. Is there a particular reason you need to call in any past history of the riders here?
> 
> Prayers go out to the riders!


+1........ Midnight Ridazz aren't the group that does the freeway rides. Many Ridazz might actual participate in the freeway rides but they are NOT the group that organizes freeway rides. They do get involved in community active rides like Critical Mass- which is great for getting the word out that cyclists have a right to the road too. Corking streets might not always be positive but I've learned that getting attention sometimes means you have to bend the rules a little. This group has been around for years and have been a major influence in cyclists becoming active throughout SoCal. Look at Long Beach. They now are thriving to be the bike-friendliest city in the US due largely in part to Critical Mass rides that Midnight Ridazz help influence. The city had major problems and the cyclists became active in changing that. Through all of the setbacks from law enforcement and many city officials, the city realized that these cyclists indeed represented the frustrations of most riders in their community. Now they have created bicycle boulevards, added bike lanes to many major roadways along with adding signs such as "Share the Road" signs to remind motorists to share the road. As a roadie, I can honestly say that most roadies have their heads up their a$$#$. How many courageous roadies do you see trying to improve their communities? Even the bike coalitions in our communities oftentimes use the actions of groups like Midnight Ridazz as their catapult to make things better for all cyclists. Groups like Midnight Ridazz take a bike unfriendly city like LA and make it a pleasurable and safer place to ride. Most people wouldn't even ride their bikes in LA because the motorists are "turf twits." This attitude is everywhere here in SoCal and even roadies are intimidated to ride in many areas that bicycles are allowed to go. I have never ridden with Midnight Ridazz but I am familiar with them. The next time you ride down a street that has a bike lane added to it, a Share the Road Sign, thank Midnight Ridazz for helping make that possible. BTW, I am a Conservative bicyclist who just believe in giving credit to those that deserve it, regardless of their background.


----------

